# allison md3060



## brdstck (Feb 18, 2005)

does anybody have access to codes 5278 5788 5711 on a 2004 chevy truck with the md3080 transmission


----------



## jetfuel4 (Feb 18, 2005)

allison md3060

You can try this site if you still can't find the code info. http://www.acdelcotds.com/transaction/presubscription.asp
Something this new should still have warranty time though. My other resources do not list these, other than the fact that due to the number identifier they look like speed sensor codes of some sort. Regards


----------



## transrand (Feb 18, 2005)

allison md3060

All of these codes lead to a C-3 pressure switch that is stuck on. C-3 pressure switch is located in the control valve module. It could also be a short in the wiring for C-3 pressure switch. C-3 pressure switch is a normally open switch. It is only supposed to be on when c-3 clutch is applied in 3rd, 5th, and reverse. Hope this helps. I agree with jetfuel4 get it repaired under warranty.


----------

